# I have no sound on internet explorer 7



## resem9 (Jun 29, 2008)

I can play music off of the zune software and wmp no problem, but i can't get sound to work on any websites (youtube, myspace etc.)

If you have any ideas, please let me know. 

Thank you


----------



## Houndog777 (May 17, 2007)

Hi,
In Internet Options, Advanced......scroll down to Multimedia, and ensure "Play sounds in webpages" is checked.


----------



## resem9 (Jun 29, 2008)

I looked and it was. Any other ideas?


----------



## Houndog777 (May 17, 2007)

Hi, have tried updating/installing Flash Player & Shockwave Player?
Available here, on the top-right..........
http://www.adobe.com/downloads/


----------



## resem9 (Jun 29, 2008)

yea, that didn't do anything either


----------



## Houndog777 (May 17, 2007)

Have you tried this....
http://support.microsoft.com/kb/555474


----------



## resem9 (Jun 29, 2008)

When i select start navigation and complete navigation, which option do i select below?


----------



## Houndog777 (May 17, 2007)

Select Complete Navigation and Start Navigation.
then Click OK.


----------



## resem9 (Jun 29, 2008)

Okay, i clicked complete navigation and when i went to the dropdown below i am not given a sound called complete navigation. I can find one for start navigation, but not complete


----------



## Houndog777 (May 17, 2007)

Under Windows Explorer, complete navigation is second on the list, start navigation is last; then comes the sounds for Messenger.


----------



## resem9 (Jun 29, 2008)

what i mean is, when i select complete navigatioin or start navigation, it makes me select a sound in a dropdown menu below that. there is a sound that matches up with start navigation reading "windows navigation start". there is no sound matching up with complete navigation. when i right click either of the options in the first menu, the only option it gives me is one saying "what's this?".


----------



## Houndog777 (May 17, 2007)

I know what you mean now.....confusing that!
Anyway..........look here.....

http://ask.metafilter.com/44838/No-Flash-sound-in-Firefox

scroll down and you'll see a solution with good feedback, which is also supposed to work in IE7. Found this solution in a few places.


----------



## resem9 (Jun 29, 2008)

it keeps sending me an error saying that the file is not a registry file


----------



## resem9 (Jun 29, 2008)

okay, i finally got it to add to the registry. Now what do i do? I don't know what to edit on my sound scheme


----------



## allie8962 (Dec 9, 2008)

Try this, worked for me!

Copy this text into notepad (starting with Windows Registry Editor Version 5.00) and save it to your desktop using the name "missing.reg":

Windows Registry Editor Version 5.00

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows NT\CurrentVersion\Drivers32]
"midimapper"="midimap.dll"
"msacm.imaadpcm"="imaadp32.acm"
"msacm.msadpcm"="msadp32.acm"
"msacm.msg711"="msg711.acm"
"msacm.msgsm610"="msgsm32.acm"
"msacm.trspch"="tssoft32.acm"
"vidc.cvid"="iccvid.dll"
"VIDC.I420"="i420vfw.dll"
"vidc.iv31"="ir32_32.dll"
"vidc.iv32"="ir32_32.dll"
"vidc.iv41"="ir41_32.ax"
"VIDC.IYUV"="iyuv_32.dll"
"vidc.mrle"="msrle32.dll"
"vidc.msvc"="msvidc32.dll"
"VIDC.YVYU"="msyuv.dll"
"wavemapper"="msacm32.drv"
"msacm.msg723"="msg723.acm"
"vidc.M263"="msh263.drv"
"vidc.M261"="msh261.drv"
"msacm.msaudio1"="msaud32.acm"
"msacm.sl_anet"="sl_anet.acm"
"msacm.iac2"="C:\\WINDOWS\\system32\\iac25_32.ax"
"vidc.iv50"="ir50_32.dll"
"wave"="wdmaud.drv"
"midi"="wdmaud.drv"
"mixer"="wdmaud.drv"
"VIDC.WMV3"="wmv9vcm.dll"
"VIDC.VP40"="vp4vfw.dll"
"msacm.voxacm160"="vct3216.acm"
"MSVideo"="vfwwdm32.dll"
"MSVideo8"="VfWWDM32.dll"
"wave1"="wdmaud.drv"
"midi1"="wdmaud.drv"
"mixer1"="wdmaud.drv"
"aux"="wdmaud.drv"
"vidc.VP70"="vp7vfw.dll"
"vidc.X264"="x264vfw.dll"
"VIDC.FPS1"="frapsvid.dll"
"vidc.VP60"="vp6vfw.dll"
"vidc.VP61"="vp6vfw.dll"
"vidc.VP62"="vp6vfw.dll"
"vidc.DIVX"="DivX.dll"
"VIDC.UYVY"="msyuv.dll"
"VIDC.YUY2"="msyuv.dll"
"VIDC.YVU9"="tsbyuv.dll"
"VIDC.DRAW"="DVIDEO.DLL"
"VIDC.YV12"="yv12vfw.dll"
"wave2"="wdmaud.drv"
"midi2"="wdmaud.drv"
"mixer2"="wdmaud.drv"
"aux1"="wdmaud.drv"
"wave3"="wdmaud.drv"
"midi3"="wdmaud.drv"
"mixer3"="wdmaud.drv"
"aux2"="wdmaud.drv"
"VIDC.MSUD"="msulvc05.dll"
"wave4"="wdmaud.drv"
"midi4"="wdmaud.drv"
"mixer4"="wdmaud.drv"
"aux3"="wdmaud.drv"

After saving the file, go to START > RUN > and type 'regedit' and then click OK
In the registry, select FILE > IMPORT and select the "missing.reg" file from your desktop
You should get a confirmation that it was imported successfully.

This is an instant fix ... your speakers should now work for web sounds, no reboot required.

~Allie


----------

